# Upper C, Pumphouse to Radium 3-28-22



## DenverTookMyWater (Nov 16, 2021)

My buddy and I took one for the team and went to see if the Upper C is open yet.
It's open, but only for those that want to work for it. 3 foot ice shelves along most of the canyon and Needle's Eye still has a 5-6 foot ice bridge across the river. Only the top two or three feet of Needle's Eye rock is visible above the ice.


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Looks like another week of skiing is in order.


----------



## DenverTookMyWater (Nov 16, 2021)

class 3 felon said:


> Thanks for the report. Looks like another week of skiing is in order.


Yeah I'm not sure a big wood boat would be quite as easy portage as that phatcat.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

We have different definitions of "open" if that ice bridge spans the whole river.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

Wow! Great pics, thanks!


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks for the beta gang.


----------



## VailGeek (Jun 26, 2021)

Thanks! What a mission!!! Well done, glad you stayed safe.


----------



## kennardfly (Apr 27, 2020)

How was the Radium boat ramp?


----------

